# Cat shows, Leigh sports center



## Rebs

Anyone going?  

They are hosted by the TICA I believe at the Sports center in Leigh, Greater Manchester on the 6th and 7th March! I went to my last cat show in 2008 so this will be my second! 

They are so amazing. Plus hopefully a breeder I've been speaking to should be there in person  

Then theres another on the 13th March at Robin Park in Wigan. Can't wait until next month!


----------



## messyhearts

Are you visiting both or showing in both?


----------



## carolmanycats

If they don't get some more entries at the Leigh one and QUICK it will be cancelled so please, anyone who knows or can persuade anyone to enter please do so asap!!!


----------



## Izzie999

carolmanycats said:


> If they don't get some more entries at the Leigh one and QUICK it will be cancelled so please, anyone who knows or can persuade anyone to enter please do so asap!!!


I hope it gets the entries! it is is such a good location but if these shows aren't supported then clubs are reluctant to put the time and effort into arranging them. I wish it was possible for me to come over but its so darn messy with the pet passports etc.

Izzie


----------



## Rebs

messyhearts said:


> Are you visiting both or showing in both?


Visiting both 

I hope they do get enough to hold it :/ in Leigh we don't get alot of exiciting things anymore LOL


----------



## messyhearts

I would have entered it myself but it clashes with the Lancashire show.


----------



## Alansw8

Might try tica later on in year but lancashire show is special for mona as it was a red card day for her


----------



## lizward

Yes it's very unfortunate timing - clashes both with the Lancs which is in the same geographical area and with the Cov and Leics which is a large and popular GCCF show. So that's why i'm not going.

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats

To be honest I did waver as am already going to Coventry judging HPs so would have been there anyway and have always done the Lancs. But looking at judges and weighing up what is t be gained from each for our lot the Leigh show potentially offers us more this year so have opted for that one. The Lancs judges in particular are absolute rubbish for our pedigrees and only so so for the HPs so .....


----------



## carolmanycats

Just seen on the TICA list that the show IS going ahead!!!!!


----------



## Rebs

carolmanycats said:


> Just seen on the TICA list that the show IS going ahead!!!!!


WHOO

I'll be there then  Also the one at Robin Park too on the 13th ^_^


----------



## carolmanycats

Come and find me to say hello. I will have 2 Selkirk Rex in a stars and stripes sturdi pen and a tortie & white HP in a blue sturdi pen. Sturdi pens are pop up fabric domed pens many of us use at TICA instead of the traditional metal cages.

Carol


----------



## Rebs

carolmanycats said:


> Come and find me to say hello. I will have 2 Selkirk Rex in a stars and stripes sturdi pen and a tortie & white HP in a blue sturdi pen. Sturdi pens are pop up fabric domed pens many of us use at TICA instead of the traditional metal cages.
> 
> Carol


Will do my dad loves Selkirk Rex's  Also BSH's too! haha

Oh by the way are you the person who owns Crinkles Jack Frost? I swear he was at the Viking Cat Club show in 2008 in Leigh and my dad LOVED his grumpy face lmao!

<3


----------



## carolmanycats

Hi, yes, guilty as charged LOL. He has his daddy's "frown" and he got BIS unrecognised breed that day, beating his half brother, Josh (Crinkles Reed). It will be Josh who will be at the Leigh show, he has more Persian in him than his half siblings and looks a bit like a scruffy, ill-groomed red Persian LOL. Sadly he is undershot which hasn't yet been a problem in TICA (he is currently a Quadruple Grand Champion Alter, just one title away from the top TICA title) but which has meant we have had to switch him to the pedigree pets in GCCF where he has just gained his first HP title, that of Master Cat.


----------



## Rebs

Oh wow congrats on his win! We sadly didn't stay until the end because my mum was sick in bed but hopefully she'll be tagging along with us this time! 

Oo I don't think we saw his brother at the VCC show o__o; or we just missed him :C I think I'll have to make up for that haha!


----------



## Rebs

Double post haha /fail

But two more days and counting  

Sadly I'll only make it to the one on Saturday because my mum is being tight and said one day or the other so we decided Saturday :I

Can't wait to see all the pretty kitties and to buy my lot some toys haha my poor mum will be broke :x mind you with things like this she's as bad as me LOL!


----------



## carolmanycats

All set now, just some last minute titvating to do! DO come and find me, Rebs, and anyone else who is going - and come and meet the cats and Jack's half brother!


----------



## Rebs

Am I correct in saying it opens to the public at 10:00? I know its not open until a certain times because of judging or something lol. I don't wanna turn up too early and have to sit in a pub with my mum and dad LIRL


----------



## carolmanycats

Yes, open 10 to 4, admission £2 adults, £1 children and OAPs and £5 family ticket.


----------



## Rebs

carolmanycats said:


> Yes, open 10 to 4, admission £2 adults, £1 children and OAPs and £5 family ticket.


Brill! I'll be sure to fetch my camera to get lots of photos, if I'm allowed ^-^;

Shame I don't have my DSLR yet :c my digi one seems to take pretty horrid photos indoors rofl

But I really can't wait, this will be the second show I get to go oogle at all those pretty cats *-*

Oh yeah I'll be the girl dressed in pretty much all black haha, black baggy pants, hoodie and tatty old converse shoes haha


----------



## carolmanycats

Missed you :-(


----------



## Rebs

carolmanycats said:


> Missed you :-(


I know but I spied you and your lovely boy 

My mum took at look at him I think when he was falling out of your arms or something haha. I ended up being too scared to ask for a photo because you looked busy xD

My confidence level tends to sink in huge public places so my mum was going around asking people if I could take photos LOL


----------



## ChinaBlue

Was it you Rebs who came over to the PP stall and had a chat with us - buying some catnip toys etc?


----------



## Rebs

ChinaBlue said:


> Was it you Rebs who came over to the PP stall and had a chat with us - buying some catnip toys etc?


Yup 

If your the person I'm thinking of we spoke about Stripe my eldest cat?


----------



## ChinaBlue

Yes, but I was the shorter older one...lol! Lovely to meet you - hope your cats liked the toys you bought.


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh Rebs, you shopuld have said hello!


----------



## Izzie999

Hiya,

Hope you had a good day at the show to all those that went!

Any show brags or pics for us to drool over?

Izzie


----------



## Rebs

ChinaBlue said:


> Yes, but I was the shorter older one...lol! Lovely to meet you - hope your cats liked the toys you bought.


The pop up cubs have lived through the night haha as have the really strong cat nip toys, everything else has just been torn to shreds xD

I didn't get alot of photos but I'm pleased with what my digi camera gave me  Shame I don't have an SLR yet :c









Scottish Fold









British Shorthair









Siamese









Exotic









Silver Tabby Maine Coon









I thought this dude was amazing haha, a lovely brown tabby Maine Coon.









I loved this Maine from the moment I met him haha. All he did was roll around and the man who owned him kindly pulled him out so I could get a photo after my mum asked xD









Bengal






















































Siberians









Siberian black smoke









And a black smoke Oriental Longhair who I thought was amazing!

I'll be going to the GCCF one in Wigan this weekend coming up so I think I'll have to work on my people skills :x


----------



## carolmanycats

Brag AND piccies coming soon once I have downloaded the pics!


----------



## Biawhiska

GREAT photos! don't be shy come and see me and my siamese at the wigan show


----------



## Alansw8

Awesome pics of some beautiful cats.

Hope to see you all at wigan on saturday  hoping my girl does as well as last year at this show when she was a kitten


----------



## Rebs

Alansw8 said:


> Awesome pics of some beautiful cats.
> 
> Hope to see you all at wigan on saturday  hoping my girl does as well as last year at this show when she was a kitten


Ooo what will you be showing?


----------



## messyhearts

Pop over to see my Birman on Saturday. No need to be shy at all.


----------



## carolmanycats

OK, brag (mini novel as always LOL) and photos as requested LOL.

Took 3 - HP Dream after her Quadruple Grand Master title, not the top Supreme one as had already worked out just weren't enough points available even if she won everything. In 12 rings (6 a day) she won 8 and was 2nd in 4, got her Quad title on Saturday and is now less than 200 points off Supreme so, basically, will only have to turn up at her next show to get the top title. Also did herself no harm in the Regional "League" table where she stood at 8th best HHP in the UK before the show.

Had initially entered Murphy just for the Sunday, with a view to not putting him him in unless Josh got the Best Alter he needed (oh yeah, just like that) on the Saturday but had to WD him when his coat fell out so put Tiffany (Crinkles Forget Me Not) in instead and, as they were struggling for numbers, added her to the Saturday as well. So wasn't really expecting much especially as she is only 10 1/2 months old so still really a kitten, although an adult by show standards. She got to 3 Finals yesterday whch made her a Champion and she needed another 3 today to get to Grand. She didn't quite make it as none of the 3 judges who finalled her yesterday did so again today :nonod: BUT one who did not final her yesterday did today and gave her a Best Cat!!!!!  And this was out of about 50 cats so an amazing achievement for a youngster. So proud of her. 

And finally, the main reason for going, Josh (Crinkles Reed). In GCCF, due to being undershot, he is now only able to be shown as a Pedigree Pet but in TICA they are not so bothered and he had got to Quadruple Grand Champion Alter (Neuter) but needed a Best Alter in a ring plus a few extra points which we knew he would get just by being there to get the top "Supreme Grand Champion Alter" title. On Saturday he got a 6th and a 3rd - so close but not close enough - and he got enough points to "only" need that Best Alter. Today he got 9th from the judge who gave him 6th yesterday, and 3rd again under the judge who gave him 3rd yesterday and the last ring was under a judge who had not finalled him yesterday, the same judge in fact who did that with Tiff then gave her Best today! By the time she got down to her last 2 (Josh and a wonderful very well known "GCCF" Persian trying TICA for the first time and doing really, really well) I was a nervous wreck and could hardly believe it when she gave it to Josh, making him our very first "top" titled pedigree in TICA. 

So, so proud of him.

Photos to follow as think I have gone on long enough LOL

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats

Piccies

Dream










Tiffany










Josh


----------



## Izzie999

carolmanycats said:


> Piccies
> 
> Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh


Hi,

Ooh well done Carol,cracking results again!

Well done to all your gorgeous cats on another good show.

Izzie


----------



## Rebs

Congrats Carol! 

Your photos are lovely. Josh is just amazing with his small scowl haha <3


----------



## Clare Ferris

Rebs said:


> The pop up cubs have lived through the night haha as have the really strong cat nip toys, everything else has just been torn to shreds xD
> 
> I didn't get alot of photos but I'm pleased with what my digi camera gave me  Shame I don't have an SLR yet :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish Fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Shorthair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siamese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Tabby Maine Coon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this dude was amazing haha, a lovely brown tabby Maine Coon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this Maine from the moment I met him haha. All he did was roll around and the man who owned him kindly pulled him out so I could get a photo after my mum asked xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siberians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siberian black smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a black smoke Oriental Longhair who I thought was amazing!
> 
> I'll be going to the GCCF one in Wigan this weekend coming up so I think I'll have to work on my people skills :x


Just saw your pics and was amazed to see my baby amongst them. I bred the black smoke siberian kitten you have the pics off and the silver siberian that was next to him in the pink draped pen was his mummy(not on the pics). I had a good show with mummy getting 3 all breed finals 2x 10th best all breed cat and 1x 3rd best all breed cat now making her a triple grand champion after 3 shows. The kitten did not final unfortunately as there was some tough competition but he behaved brilliantly and did get some 2nd and 3rd best of breeds.
Great show and hope all the tica first timers enjoyed it...please come back next year and enter so they keep on holding local shows.


----------



## Rebs

Clare your Sibes are amazing, espically your black smoke! Along with the OLH me and my mum where just stunned at how amazing they where ^-^

Congrats with the wins for the mum, shame your smoke didn't place, he was amazing and so calm. 

I'll be sure to attented more shows. It's just about the only decent and enjoyanble thing in Leigh anymore lol.


----------



## carolmanycats

Thanks everyone, 

LOL, Rebs, yes, Joshy has the grumpy look off to a T yet is the cuddliest, purriest cat you could hope to meet. Are you visiting the Preston show as well, if so really DO come and fiond me this time, you may just recghonise at least one furry face LOL.

Claire, wish I'd realised you were there, I'd have said hello! Also realise you work with a vet I know from years ago - Alison!

Carol


----------



## Rebs

Sadly I can't go as far as Leigh, Manchester, Wigan and Bolton as we don't drive :C 

But I should be deffiantly at the Wigan one  

I do hope they host more in Leigh though next year!


----------



## Clare Ferris

Rebs said:


> Clare your Sibes are amazing, espically your black smoke! Along with the OLH me and my mum where just stunned at how amazing they where ^-^
> 
> Congrats with the wins for the mum, shame your smoke didn't place, he was amazing and so calm.
> 
> I'll be sure to attented more shows. It's just about the only decent and enjoyanble thing in Leigh anymore lol.


Thanks rebs, he is such a lovely kitten and was so well behaved and not at all bothered by all the noise and people and it was his first show. Alot of people where saying how nice he was which made me very proud. Mum did great for a girl as she was up against a huge cp siberian boy so im really pleased right now. Got some lovely pics done at show of mum also. Will try and post them on here or my profile (still trying to get the hang of putting pics on)lol

Did you see the little singapuras? they were just adorable...I think I might have to branch out into another breed!

Carol, I remember seeing your tortie selkirk and thinking she was lovely she is one on those cats you cant help but notice, well maybe if your at other tica shows then ill come and say high. I may be at brigg in April but sunday only with my silver girl again trying to get some more finals/points before she has her kittens. Yes I work with a lady called Alison, very good vet who knows all there is to know about cats.lol infact she is cat mad like me. How do you know her?


----------



## carolmanycats

Hi Claire

Thanks, Tiff got made up to Champion but was 2 finals short of Grand but hey, we only took her to help numbers so was great to come home with a title  I think I saw all the Sibis - and your girl, didn't she get BOB over the boy in at least 1 ring? Sadly that may be our last TICA show for a while as we are concentrating on getting her as high as we can under GCCF before neutering her but am at a few local GCCF shows if you are visiting LOL. We are at Preston in 3 weeks, then Manchester in May, not doing Brigg as it clashes with the rearranged Joint show where we can go after 2 certificates in one day and have Tiff's full older brother here who is out soon after his first Imperial, so 2 goes in a day is not to be missed!

I know Alison as she used to work round here, also she used to vet in a lot at GCCF shows, haven't seen her for a few years now, though, sadly the last time I met her was at the local pet cemetery when we were just leaving with the ashes of one of ours and she was just arriving with her old tortie girl who she had just put to sleep herself at home 

Carol


----------



## Rebs

Clare Ferris said:


> Did you see the little singapuras? they were just adorable...I think I might have to branch out into another breed!


Yes I did! Along with the Abyssinians 

I was going on about the Singapura being the smallest breed of cat to my mum and she was going on about how lovely they where <3 When we approached him or here? S/he let out a tiny little meow and I thought it was the cutest thing ever >^^<

I'll have a lot of breeds to choose from when I decide to start showing LOL! But I don't plan to do that until I've got a nice steady job so it'll be awhile lol.


----------



## Clare Ferris

carolmanycats said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> Thanks, Tiff got made up to Champion but was 2 finals short of Grand but hey, we only took her to help numbers so was great to come home with a title  I think I saw all the Sibis - and your girl, didn't she get BOB over the boy in at least 1 ring? Sadly that may be our last TICA show for a while as we are concentrating on getting her as high as we can under GCCF before neutering her but am at a few local GCCF shows if you are visiting LOL. We are at Preston in 3 weeks, then Manchester in May, not doing Brigg as it clashes with the rearranged Joint show where we can go after 2 certificates in one day and have Tiff's full older brother here who is out soon after his first Imperial, so 2 goes in a day is not to be missed!
> 
> I know Alison as she used to work round here, also she used to vet in a lot at GCCF shows, haven't seen her for a few years now, though, sadly the last time I met her was at the local pet cemetery when we were just leaving with the ashes of one of ours and she was just arriving with her old tortie girl who she had just put to sleep herself at home
> 
> Carol


Hi Yes she got 3x bob over the weekend would have been four but the judge said the boy just had the edge on the sat as she was alittle nervous but she really liked her so not much in it infact I asked the judge if she had any faults and I normally get something minor said but she said no nothing she is a very good example of the breed.

So really pleased, I dont do GCCF as mine arent registered with them but I am thinking of registering Karlisa with them and showing her to get the breed more known as cannot get championship status yet. Maybe see you at one who knows?


----------



## carolmanycats

Well who knows, LOL, maybe we will! Seriously, don't know if you knoiw Lesley Coyne, she had her Sibis there,. possibly was her boy?? She was bemoaning the fact that so few of the Sibi owbers/breeders will show GCCF until they get Champ status, as I said, they never will if people don't get out there and show them, the Selkirk people did it so why can't the Siberian lot? Hers have the required Merits so no point her continiung, it needs new ones so you would be helping the breed, just a shame more can't/won't.

I know a local chap who has his out there, (they actually visited on Saturday) but again, there don't seem to be many doing it so it's going to take forever, such a shame.


----------



## Clare Ferris

carolmanycats said:


> Well who knows, LOL, maybe we will! Seriously, don't know if you knoiw Lesley Coyne, she had her Sibis there,. possibly was her boy?? She was bemoaning the fact that so few of the Sibi owbers/breeders will show GCCF until they get Champ status, as I said, they never will if people don't get out there and show them, the Selkirk people did it so why can't the Siberian lot? Hers have the required Merits so no point her continiung, it needs new ones so you would be helping the breed, just a shame more can't/won't.
> 
> I know a local chap who has his out there, (they actually visited on Saturday) but again, there don't seem to be many doing it so it's going to take forever, such a shame.


I just hate the thought of leaving my cats there without me being present and also this 13 day rule puts me off. I dont want to be restricted to when I can show with tica by this but there arent many local tica shows in the summer so maybe I will take her to the mcc show which I believe is in the summer although she may be pregnant by then so not sure. How long did it take the selkirks to get ch status? 
Below is a link to my blog with some pics of her that I had done at show

Druzhina siberian cats: cover girl!

She does not look very happy in some of them lol shes just not a poser!


----------



## carolmanycats

Hi Claire

The Selkirks got there pretty quickly cos there were enough dedicated breeders and exhibitors who pulled together and got their cats out there in numbers to get the required certificates as quickly as they could.


----------



## Rebs

It looks like I won't be going to the one in Wigan tomorrow -cries-

My little brother decided to pass on his throat infection so now I'm lumped with antibiotics to shift it x_<; If it wasn't bad I'd totally go but I can barly talk, swollow or eat anything. Typical of this to happen ;-;

I was totally looking forward to going and something ruined it ;.; 

I suppose I'll have to keep a watch out for local ones at the end of the year or next year -dies-


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh bummer

There is one at the same venue in Leigh at the end of September but apart from that I think the next nearest is Urmston (opposite the Trafford Centre almost) early May.


----------

